# Motor/Body update



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got my SCAT crank yesterday! Should have my IAII block Tuesday or Wednesday. Comp Cams hydraulic roller on its way. Diamond pistons too. Aluminum heads being "done". Meanwhile, back at the shop.....the welding, grinding. smoothing, test fitting of doors, fenders etc continues. Good bodywork guys amaze me with what they can do to metal !!! I will get some pics probably on Monday. Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That's progress, keep it up. Nice parts.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it when things start coming together...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll post some pics early in the week. Thanks for the good words! Eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, it's Monday...that's early this week...where are the pics?????


----------

